# JDialog und WindowListener



## Gast2 (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen JDialog und darauf einen WindowListener.
Leider springt der Listener nicht an wenn ich den JDialog owner(JFrame) schließe.
Die windowClosed oder windowClosing methode wird nicht aufgerufen warum?


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Mai 2009)

Setze beim JDialog einfach im Konstruktor:

```
setDefaultCloseOperation(JDialog.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE);
```

Ansonsten: Code?


----------



## Gast2 (31. Mai 2009)

```
import java.awt.event.WindowAdapter;
import java.awt.event.WindowEvent;

import javax.swing.JDialog;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.SwingUtilities;

public class TestFrame extends JFrame {

	public TestFrame() {
		super("Frame");

		JDialog dialog = new JDialog(this);
		dialog.setDefaultCloseOperation(JDialog.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE);
		dialog.addWindowListener(new WindowAdapter() {
			@Override
			public void windowClosed(WindowEvent e) {
				System.out.println("windowClosed");
			}

			@Override
			public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e) {
				System.out.println("windowClosing");
			}
		});
		dialog.setVisible(true);
		setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
	}

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		SwingUtilities.invokeLater(new Runnable() {

			@Override
			public void run() {
				new TestFrame().setVisible(true);

			}

		});
	}

}
```

wenn du das Frame als 1. schließt springt der WindowListener nicht an


----------

